# The Insane K-1 No Holding Rule



## CentralKickboxing.Org (May 21, 2006)

Hello All,
The latest CKO article addresses the Insane K-1 No Holding rule.
Click here.
It is a hot topic these days. I hope the article can start a thoughtful discussion.
Enjoy,
CKO


----------



## Robert Lee (May 21, 2006)

k 1 wants you fighting not holding to slow the action or rest or try to set your self up better they want you to have to fight on which is more in a way harder type of ring fighting as you can not hold long or you get warned.


----------



## Michael Billings (May 21, 2006)

I think this will get more respones over on the MMA fora, even though the K-1 is held in Japan, it is essentially a MMA event.  Thread moved with redirect.

-Michael Billings
 MT Asst. Administrator


----------



## Drag'n (May 23, 2006)

I always just assumed that K1 didnt allow for clinching and holding due to the superiority of Muay Thai in that area. Karate based fighters who face Muay Thai fighters often find the clinching knee attacks of MT to be devastating.
 I think its just to give the Japanese karate based fighters a chance. Without that rule they're gonna get nailed. Full contact Karate has already become so influenced by MT that theres not much Karate left in it. I think they feel the need to keep some differences to MT.


----------



## Andrew Green (May 23, 2006)

I think it's a combination of things.

Clinching is common in Muay Thai, but not as much in the other arts represented by the "K".

It also slows things down somewhat.

Not to mention that if they allowed the same things as Muay Thai, why would they not just call it "Muay Thai"?


----------

